
Statistical Paradises and Paradoxes in Big Data (I): Law of Large Populations [pdf] - Bostonian
https://statistics.fas.harvard.edu/files/statistics-2/files/statistical_paradises_and_paradoxes.pdf
======
Bostonian
Discussed here:

Big Data+Small Bias << Small Data+Zero Bias

by Alex Tabarrok

Marginal Revolution

[https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/01/bi...](https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2020/01/big-
datasmall-bias.html)

